# Kann ich mit Schmiedekunst auch Gold verdienen?



## Zwerg Goliat (19. September 2007)

Hallo ihr Experten,

Meine bescheidene Frage ist, wie ich mein Handwerk zum Goldverdienen nutzen kann. Ich habe den Eindruck, das Material kostet häufig fast genausoviel, wie das Produkt im AH bringt. 

Gibt es also Gegenstände, deren Herstellung auch zur persönlichen Bereicherung dienen kann?

Grüße,

Zwerg Goliat


----------



## Méla23 (19. September 2007)

rischtiiiisch!^^ ausser ev ma mit nem gaanz seltenen rezept...


----------



## Drizzilein (28. September 2007)

anfangs sicher schwer, beim verkauf hat man glück, wenn grad mal der materialenpreise drinne ist.

Gibt zwischendurch seltene rezepte (stahlwaffenkette zb) die später eventuell geld einbringen.
Erst im 365 bereich sind einige rezepte, mit denen sich mit glück "etwas" verdienen lassen kann.

Ich hab eigentlich schmied nur, weil später ziemlich gute waffen für die jeweilige Schmiedemeisterrichtung erstellt werden können.

so long


----------



## Wodansson (30. September 2007)

Hallo!

Du kannst mit dem Schmieden schon etwas Geld verdienen,allerdings nicht so viel wie Alchimisten z.B.

Wenn du deinen Beruf mal auf 375 gebracht hast und auch ein paar Epische Rezepte+Urnether hast!!

Allerdings werden zumindest auf unserem server(Perenolde) auch öfters mal Ruten für die VZ gesucht oder Wetz-Schleifsteine.
Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht das es sich in den seltensten Fällen lohnt Sachen herzustellen und die dann ins AH zu packen.

Wenn also im Handelschannel mal etwas gesucht wird das ich herstellen kann melde ich mich und wenn nicht dann nicht. Dank der Juwelenschleifer bringen ja auch die Roherze mittlerweile gutes Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hebe die Haare

Der Woda


----------



## Koljaz (2. Oktober 2007)

Also, es gibt sicher ein paar Sachen, die sehr gut gehen und durchaus gerne geschmiedet werden. Der grosse Haken an der Sache ist, das dies zu 99,9% epische Rezepte sind, die Urnether benötigen. Dh. deine Möglichkeiten, Geld zu verdienen, sind stark durch die Anzahl dir zur Verfügung stehenden Urnether begrenzt. 

Klar, man kann Ruten und Schleifsteine oder sowas verkaufen...aber davon wirste net reich...und bei den epischen Rezepten sind meine Urnether grösstenteils dafür draufgegangen, was für die Gilde herzustellen.

Also, meiner Meinung nach wirste als Schmied net reich...da sollteste Alchi oder sowas machen....


----------



## mercurius235 (18. Oktober 2007)

Das ein oder andere Item schmiede ich immer mal wieder auf Anfrage, dank selbst gefarmter Mats bringt das dann auch mal etwas Gewinn (z.B. die Phantomklinge, die Odem des Windes benötigt: Wobei die Odems mittlerweile auf unserem Server (Shattrath) 15G das Stück kosten, vor nem Vierteljahr noch 5G...).

Im Großen und Ganzen kostet Schmieden enorm viel Gold und Nerven, ob da irgendwann der Break-even kommt...ich bezweifele es eher...


----------



## Pustefix (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

habe selbst Schmiedekunst 375 und einige Epische Rezepte. Wenn ich es vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich nie die Schmidekunst gewählt. Ich kann zwar für Gildeninterne Zwecke gute Sachen herstellen, mache damit aber eher verluste als das ich für irgendwas Gold bekomme. Die Sachen die mal z.b. als Waffenschmiedemeister herstellen kann sind mit Items aus Hero inis oder Kara sehr schnell zu ersetzen und dafür ist das Gold was man investieren muss um auf 375 zu kommen einfach zu heftig. Finde die Schmiedekunst irgendwie nicht so gelungen. Die einzige Möglichkeit sind richtig gute Pläne finden die matz nach und nach farmen und dann eventuell mal so nene teil zu verkaufen. Aber wenn du dann sowas für z.b. 1500g reinstellst und dir mal die matz anguckst weißt du mal wieder das es sich einfach nicht lohnt :-)

mfg
Pustefix


----------



## Níght06 (19. Oktober 2007)

also ich finde auch das schmied nicht wirklich zum geld machen ist. vllt für ein  paar items zum verkauf aber mehr auch nicht, größten teils macht man alles für sich =)


----------



## Ovir (23. Oktober 2007)

Na, wenn man mit einem herstellenden Beruf Knete verdienen will, muss man wohl den Alchi aussuchen. Aber auch ein Schmied kann ein wenig Geld verdienen mit den verbrauchbaren Gegenständen, die man da so craften kann. Nicht das große Vermögen, aber zumindest immer mal was nebenher kommt bei mir allein durch die Wetzsteine rein. Und sobald sich das Redesign der Runen des Schutzes rumgesprochen hat, dürften diese wohl auch angemessene Preise im AH bringen.

Die epischen Rezepte hingegen haben mir bislang noch kein Geld gebracht. Die sind eher so eine Liebhaberei.

Was die blauen Rezepte im Levelbereich um 350 rum betrifft, sollte man in jedem Fall sehen, dass dies in aller Regel nur Rezepte sind, um die letzten 25 Skillpunkte zu überwinden. Die Ruf-Rezepte der Seher zum Beispiel - oder das Zornstahlset. Eben weil sie mit die kostengünstigsten Skill-Rezepte sind, gibt es dort natürlich ein Überangebot. Es ist eben allenfalls eine Möglichkeit einen Teil der Kosten für das Skillen wieder reinzubekommen, wenn man die Sachen dann weit unter Mat-Wert im AH verscherbelt. Schaut Euch die Schneider an: Der Preis (Sofortkauf!!) für die Magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe liegt bei uns auf dem Server bereits bei unter 15 Gold! Die Mats allein sind je nach Kurs etwa das zehnfache wert!


----------



## KrokoDoc (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

also ich verdiene in der Woche so ca. 500-600g mit dem Beruf Schmiedekunst. Da ich sehr viele epische Schmiedekunstrezept hab,komm ich manchmal mit dem Urnether "farmen" garnicht mehr nach. Gibt immer sehr viele die ihre Twinks ein wenig ausrüsten möchten!


----------



## Tankstelle (17. Dezember 2007)

KrokoDoc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich verdiene in der Woche so ca. 500-600g mit dem Beruf Schmiedekunst. Da ich sehr viele epische Schmiedekunstrezept hab,komm ich manchmal mit dem Urnether "farmen" garnicht mehr nach. Gibt immer sehr viele die ihre Twinks ein wenig ausrüsten möchten!




Ich kann das nur bestätigen. Am Anfang, ist es die Hölle, weil man echt unmengen an gold reinsteckt (allein von 250-300 skillen -.-). Doch wenn du dann endlich maxskill erreicht hast, ist es nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit. Wenn das erste Epiq Rezept erlernt ist, ist es akzeptabel. Ich habe UNMENGEN an gold durch 1 rezept verdient: Pläne - Teufelsstahlschneide ... 2 Urnether, ich kann sogar heute noch 200g pro Urnether verlangen und ich bekomme dauernd anfragen ;-)
Kurz: es lohnt sich, wenn man viel gold reininvestiert, kann man sogar mehr zurückbekommen

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (15. Januar 2008)

Nein, erst wieder am Anfang von WOTLK . Wenn Du ein paar Sachen drauf hast die alle haben wollen wie etwa zu beginn von BC die "Teuflisch Scharfe Kampfaxt" oder ähnliches. Im Moment farmen sich alle S1 Waffen und die Schmiede gucken blöd


----------



## nearperf (29. Februar 2008)

es lässt sich als schmied schon gut verdienen,allerdings habe ich um gut zu verdienen erst zichtausende gold für epische pläne investiert.aber so 400-800g reingewinn die woche ist drinn.


----------



## Meredith (5. März 2008)

Habe mir schon 18 der epischen Schmiederezepte gekauft, das wird nach und nach ein Selbstläufer.
Sobald man erstmal ein paar gute Sachen kann, ist die Nachfrage groß.
Man muss sich das aber auch gut bezahlen lassen, schließlich waren die Rezepte alle sehr teuer (bei mir 14k für alle zusammen).  Also 150-200g pro Urnether sind da schon gerechtfertigt. Dazu gehört aber auch, dass der "Kunde" nicht erst lange warten muss. Meistens haben die Leute die übrigen Mats ja schon und wollen die Sachen sofort haben. Wenn die dann erst 3 Tage warten müssen, weil man es vorher nicht geschafft hat, überlegt derjenige es sich mit Sicherheit noch mal. 

Aber da muss man einfach mal innovativ sein. Das Problem ist ja das Urnether. Mittlerweile brauchen das fast alle Berufe, d.h. man würfelt gegen 2-4 andere und hat entsprechend miese Chancen. Die Urnether für Marken erstmal rausgelassen. Mit einer eingespielten Gruppe kann man aber mit Sicherheit Absprachen machen. Schließlich sind die Urnetherpreise bei Schmieden die höchsten, im Gegensatz zu den teilweise nur 50g bei Schneidern.
Also: Vorher den anderen sagen, dass man bereit ist, für das Urnether einen bestimmten Betrag zu zahlen. Bei 2 Leuten mit UN-Bedarf jedem 40-50G. Das sind dann 80-100g an Kosten, je nach Verkaufspreis also 50-120g Gewinn. Das erhöht sich natürlich noch durch Urnether durch Marken, Tagesquest etc. 
Bei 3-4 Leuten mit UN-Bedarf passt man die Preise an, z.B. 25-30g.
Manchen denken zwar anfangs, dass man sie veräppeln will, da sie ja mit einem Urnether 50-100g machen würden und sie so mit weniger abgespeist werden. Die bedenken dann aber nicht, dass sie nur eine Chance auf das UN haben. Bei insgesamt 5 Leuten 20%, bei 4 25% etc. Wenn man das umrechnet, haben die eine 20% Chance auf 50-100G plus evtl. Kundensuche etc. Das macht daher nur 10-20g, wenn man die Wahrscheinlichkeit "umrechnet". Da nehmen viele lieber die 25-40g und freuen sich darüber, wenn man das eingespielt macht, sind das in 2-3 Stunden ca. 100g, dazu kommen noch die Marken, mit denen dann jeder was machen kann.

Außer diesen Rezepten gibt es aber nicht viel, höchstens ständig im /2 schauen, ob jemand Sachen für andere Berufe braucht aber reicht wird man damit nicht.


----------



## nearperf (8. März 2008)

mit alchi oder juwelier verdient ihr besser ohne die enormen unsummen zu investieren.die schmiedekunst ist fast liebhaberei,ok einen geringen eigenbedarf hat man und wenn man dann mal vieles der gute nsachen kann kommt das urnetherproblem.aber muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## FrightNight (27. März 2008)

nearperf schrieb:


> mit alchi oder juwelier verdient ihr besser ohne die enormen unsummen zu investieren.die schmiedekunst ist fast liebhaberei,ok einen geringen eigenbedarf hat man und wenn man dann mal vieles der gute nsachen kann kommt das urnetherproblem.aber muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## FrightNight (27. März 2008)

Hi erstmal

Bin jetzt lvl 66 schmied skill 267 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Throrium is im AH wirklich Unverschämt(!!!!!) Teuer und die zeit zum farmen hab ich einfach nich(und die lust auch nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Lohnt es sich für mich jetzt auf nen anderen beruf umzusteigen?(selbst ingi geht noch.)

Danke schonmal für eure antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Meredith (1. April 2008)

Mit dieser Einstellung kriegst du keinen weiterverarbeitenden Beruf über 350 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, außer vll Alchi
Ab 300 geht es aber deutlich schneller, nur bis dahin ist es ein weiter Weg.

Da muss man mal ein paar Stunden in der brennende Steppe investieren, wenn du eine gute Waffe willst, ist nichts leichter als Schmied. Vor allem, seitdem Urnether&Nethervortex handelbar sind. Theoretisch kannst du dann direkt mit Level 70 eine 127 dps Waffe haben. Bei aktuellen Preisen sind das für die erste Stufe 1k, zweite Stufe 500 und letzte Stufe 800g. Der Weg dahin ist auch teuer, aber gerade solche Waffen sind es, die die lange Arbeit bezahlt machen. 

Wenn du einfache Jobs ala Sammelberufe oder Alchi besser findest, kannst du auch umskillen, kostet dich aber auch einiges an Zeit, aber deutlich weniger Gold&Mats. Dafür hast du bis auf den neuen Alchistein (für den man Ehrfürchtig braucht) aber auch kein besseres Equip.


----------



## hege (12. Mai 2008)

Ich war immer gerne Schmied und hab am Beginn von BC mit den epischen Rezepten recht gut verdient. Nur dank der Arenaseason´s und nun auch den Heromarken item´s ist das alles komplett abgeflacht. 

Was atm einfach fehlt ist dem Schmied etwas zu geben was nur er kann. Und was die Leute auch benötigen. Wenn so wie heute in den News zu lesen war, das Schmiede zusätzliche Sockel machen können kommt, dann lohnt es sich wieder. Weil die Wetzsteine gehn zwar gut weg nur kann man da keine gscheiten Gewinne rausholen, das sich der Farmaufwand lohnt.

Was ich schlussendlich auch noch schade finde ist, dass bei den epischen Rezepten die Bop sind nicht so wei beim Ingi für jede Klassenspezifiktaion ein eigenes dabei ist. Atm ist es ja nur für Offtanks. Nett wäre wenn für Deff, Prot, Holy, Retri auch was dabei wär so kann sich jeder selbst belohnen, und hat mehr davon ein Schmied zu sein.


----------



## Cysiaron (25. Juni 2008)

Grundsätzlich ist der Schmied einer der kostspieligsten berufe, das stimmt, alleine was es an metallen fordert, um gewisse quests im Schlingendorntal oder Tanaris zu machen. Wer Bergbau nicht als zweitberuf hat, der wird sehr arm werden
folgendes mache ich, um mein skillen bezahlbar zu machen:
(Vorraussetzung ist eine gute gildeninterne zusammenarbeit mit anderen berufsklassen...)
1: Erze farmen, welche ich entweder verkaufe, oder aber bei hochwertigen metallen zum juwelier schicke. so bekomm ich die schicken, sehr teuren edelsteine... 
2. Gewisse metalle und edelsteine gehen zum Alchi, der transmutiert sie mir^^
3. es tut in der schmiedeseele weh, aber es muss sein: dinge, die ich nur zum skillen erschaffen habe gehen zum verzauberer, der macht dann ein paar stäube und esszenzen draus. die sich bekanntlich gut verkaufen lassen.
4. habe immer nen blick auf das ah: sind thoriumerze 15 gold billiger als barren? kauf sie, schmelz sie und verkauf die barren mit einem kleinen gewinn wieder.
5. Gute rezepte sind elend teuer? stimmt nicht, frag nen gildenkollegen, ob er mal fix für dich hier und dorten nachsieht.
Bsp. AH 350 gold, Gildenkollegen losgeschickt, 35 gold (inclusive trinkgeld)
6. Kleine geschenke erhalten die freundschaft. schick dem alchie ein paar wetzsteine, bau dem ingi ein mithrilgehäuse, frag in der gilde, wer neue waffen oder rüstung braucht,  verschenke es, so wird man dich beschenken. droprezepte, elexiere etc... 
7: hab ein lager, ein wirklich großes lager, zur not auch nen twink, der viel bunkert. damit du jederzeit alles gewünschte sofort und ohne wartezeit herstellen kannst.

und nun zum wichtigen thema: wie kann ich kapital draus schlagen?
ganz einfach^^
zuerst sollte man beachten, dass jeder gegenstand, für den man die mats im ah gekauft hat niemals zum gleichen preis verkaufen kann, geschweige denn noch mit gewinn.
(der alchi hat wetzsteine, der lederer ne neue axt etc...) also beziehst du mats von ihnen für lau (übertreibs nicht, jede freundschaft hat grenzen)
nun stellst du nette items her und verkaufst sie günstig, aber angemessen im AH.
Ruten laufen immer gut, besonders wenn sie günstig sind, auf dem server Nachtwache kostet ein Arkanitbarren 23 -25 Gold.  Für eine Arkanitrute benötigt man drei stück. 
mich kosten sie nur zeit^^ erze zum juwelier, der filtert mir ein paar Arkankristalle raus (mit glück), die kristalle zum Alchi, noch ein paar thoriumbarren dazu und ein kleines geschenk (wetzsteine, oder mal ein gegengewicht) et voila, ich habe barren. schnell noch ne rute draus geschmiedet und ich hab 50 gold verdient
(gut, der cd beim transmutieren ist nervig, aber ich hab ein vorratslager)
als nächstes bereise die lande, helfe hier und da, doch schaue dir die chars an, welche waffe tragen sie, welche rüstung... frag sie nach den berufen^^
"hey, du, du könntest ne neue waffe brauchen" biete ihnen dann dein können an. 
in den meisten fällen sagen sie, es wäre zu kostspielig, aber es gibt zum glück auch noch tauschgeschäfte. es muss nicht immer bare münze sein. 

Gromshak, server Nachtwache
Gilde: BlutmondsSöhne


----------



## Meredith (25. Juni 2008)

Arkanit braucht zum Glück keinen CD mehr, seit Patch 2.4.
Aber vom Prinzip her stimmt es, man muss sich einfach mit dem Beruf etwas beschäftigen.

Jeder Depp kann 100 Adamantit, Leder oder Kräuter farmen und macht damit seinen guten Verdienst.

Als Schmied (wie auch die anderen weiterverarbeitenden Berufe) ist es ungleich schwieriger aber kann sich nichts destro Trotz lohnen. 

Was ich auch empfehlen kann - ohne zuviel für buffed werben zu wollen - ist seinen Char + Rezepte hier hochzuladen. Viele nutzen den Blasc-Crafter um zu sehen, wer was kann. Wenn man seltene Schmiederezepte kann ist das ein MUST-HAVE.

Ich habe ca. 14.000 Gold (vor Patch 2.4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) für alle 19 epischen BOE Rezepte ausgegeben. Aber gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall, ist ein Dauerläufer. Und durch das Addon kamen jeden Tag 3-5 Leute und wollten was haben. Damals war das mit dem Urnether noch schwieriger, jetzt ist es nur noch der Klick.

Manche Sachen lohnen sich auch herzustellen, die Def- und Offarmschienen und der Def-Helm werden ständig nachgefragt und sind von den Materialien nicht zu teuer. Da kann man mit etwas Glück im AH sehr gute Preise für kriegen.

Alles eine Frage des Einsatzes, 0815 Schmiede, die nur ihre T1-3 Waffen können, gibt es wie Sand am Meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cysiaron (28. Juni 2008)

stimmt, Arkanit hat kenen cd mehr und 0815- schmiede gibts wie sand am meer. 
gutes gold verdient man mit den rezepten, welche man nicht beim lehrer findet.
man muss schon bereit sein etwas auszugeben um was zu verdienen. 
ich erinnere mich gerne an den tag zurück, an dem ich das rezept für Grüne Eisenschultern fand. hab dann in orgimmar im handelschannel mal meine arbeit angeboten.... 15 (!) mal an einem tag hergestellt.
Arkanitschnitter? gleich zwei? keine mats? ok, 700 gold für beide. und ich werd sie los.


----------



## Masakari (8. August 2008)

Die Ruten für Enchanter kann man gut verticken.
Roter Gürtel der Schlacht (SSC Rezept).
Große Zauberschutzrunen (Random Dropp/Sehr Selten)


----------

